

Vine: A new way to share video - cbrsch
http://blog.twitter.com/2013/01/vine-new-way-to-share-video.html

======
karpathy
It's interesting that picture sharing is so popular and ubiquitous and yet the
problem of sharing the natural extension, videos or clips, has proven to be
surprisingly elusive over the last few years. What is the missing component?

I think it's not any one big thing, it's several small things and details that
have to align in just the right ways for adoption. For example, the sharing
needs to be fast, the videos need to play right away without any action (like
GIFs), there must be some fun component to it (usually in form of an arbitrary
limitation that challenges creativity), the design must be clean and
functional, and it needs to integrate well with existing services.

Vine has a checkmark next to all of those. The idea isn't particularly novel,
but the execution is great and the Twitter integration helps. I particularly
like the mechanic of recording only while a thumb is down. This might just be
fun enough for me to use.

